# what do you do?



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

I was just wondering where everyone on this site works. I am a deputy building inspector working in and around LA. What about everyone else?


----------



## Grandturk (Mar 6, 2008)

Some kind of business analyst, project manager in brokerage.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm an enabler.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

I run (well fly) around the globe putting out fires.....


----------



## 73h 8r!110 (Jan 25, 2008)

*my job*

1 4|\/| 4 pR0|\| 574R!!!111 one one one


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Smoke crack and worship Satan.


----------



## hollisimo (Jul 25, 2006)

Sell crack and guide my disciples


----------



## Exodus11 (Aug 21, 2007)

Payroll Company. Processing payroll's for all the fine folks who like getting paid :thumbsup:

my current job entales online IT work as well as general C/S w/ onsite training/service.

cool thing is, free passes to all the big events in town (superbowl, FBR Open, WFBR..)


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I put out fires, cut people out of cars, provide medical care in our ambulance. Also work as a trackside medic for motocross races.


----------



## eightballrj (Apr 12, 2008)

Mechanical Engineering student(senior) going to school part time and working full time for the Mechanical Engineering department as their Systems/Server Admin and Computer Tech.


----------



## Gordothor (May 7, 2008)

*occupied*

Daily 9 to 5 in wholesaler office. Music 3 nights a week. Ride weekends.
If you ever built a car model as a kid, I helped get it to you.
Did you know there is a kit of a mountainbike in 1/24 scale? It comes with a roof rack and jetbag carrier. It's a challenging rainy day activity (when we can't ride). Ask you hobby shop guy for Fujimi 11042; it's $30. *end public announcement*


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

Video graphic-artist, 3D animator, illustrator.


----------



## PDG60 (Jan 13, 2004)

*What do I do?*

Hate my job and daydream about riding every minute I sit at my desk.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Im an importer/exporter


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

*NIX engineering


----------



## Mr.Grizzle (Feb 21, 2008)

latex salesman


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

Creative Director/Designer at a sign company that builds neon signs for casinos. I get to play with 3D modeling, graphics and image editing software aplenty. If I'm not doing that I'm taking photos, chasing my wife/kids or riding my bikes. :thumbsup: 

mbb


----------



## hsu.mitch (May 8, 2008)

College Career Counselor.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

College student majoring in Geology and C-17 load in the Air Force reserve.


----------



## Cypress (Jan 4, 2008)

Apple.


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

Anonymous said:


> Smoke crack and worship Satan.


 How do you make a living doing that? Does Satan give you money in return for the worship services? All I see is a cash out flow and no income I could really get into a gig like that... Say drinking excessive amounts of beer and maybe just liking Satan, I'm really not that commited I guess.


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

Mr.Grizzle said:


> latex salesman


you should post your female customers


----------



## takers (Jan 4, 2008)

hollisimo said:


> Sell crack and guide my disciples


That made me crackup

sales manager for a grocery store chain


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Part of a 3 man team that runs the North American operations of Ergon.


----------



## Apex (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm an insurance broker and I hate my job, looking into career transition couselling.


----------



## TuCsaT (Apr 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ahathaway (May 1, 2008)

Network Engineer for a Medical Device Manufacturer.


----------



## Exodus11 (Aug 21, 2007)

TuCsaT said:


> :thumbsup:


you crash planes and wear excessively OVER tight camo with a marshmallow face?!?!

haha, whats your death rate at work?!?! lol

cool vid! :thumbsup:


----------



## kc929 (May 1, 2008)

As little as possible.


I'm a parts manager for a race car shop.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Network administrator.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

emtnate said:


> I put out fires, cut people out of cars, provide medical care in our ambulance.


thats funny, so do I. I didnt know that you did both in the US(fire/ambulance). I always though that it was either this OR that.


----------



## miwoodar (Mar 12, 2007)

Manage the proposal costing tools and processes for a company that cleans up haz waste.


----------



## BigPerm (Feb 12, 2008)

I want to be an architect.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Arbitrator between Ipod and non-Ipod wearing trail riders.


----------



## kuyawil (Mar 24, 2004)

IT Project Manager for a medical device company, also...


----------



## Rick Moranis (Mar 23, 2007)

Just graduated with a finance degree. Unemployed.


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

finance/economic consulting major....working as an accounting intern for the summer


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)

Full time engineering student at the University of Florida
&
Part time sales associate at The Home Depot
&
Part time handy man, remodeling houses and such.


----------



## OneL (Apr 19, 2008)

Luthier


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

Train people how to be bankers by day

Father to 3 of satan's spawn by night 

(this is why I ride at night!)


----------



## s.h.r.e.d (Mar 23, 2008)

I work for my LBS!! :thumbsup: Hellooo 65% discount! (and I'm only 14)


----------



## Dave In Florida (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm an AutoCAD monkey for a company that builds protective cases for anything. www.olycase.com


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

V.P. said:


> thats funny, so do I. I didnt know that you did both in the US(fire/ambulance). I always though that it was either this OR that.


I like doing both, fire dept run ambulances are pretty common in Indiana. We're a fairly small department which is why we have to do both.


----------



## Fairchild (Mar 9, 2007)

Creative Director for a software company.


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

I pretend to be a high school student most of the time, next year I'm going for mechanical engineering. I'm also a Kyokushin fighter.


----------



## Streamline.by.design (Apr 27, 2007)

Graphic Designer, mainly print design but have history in web design / web animation.

also

By night I am a contractor, mainly I paint apartments and do wood work for apart complexes.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

I am in college studying Electrical Engineering but I have been working as a cook for the last 7 years so that's the fall back, lol.


----------



## miwoodar (Mar 12, 2007)

OneL said:


> Luthier


How about a pic?


----------



## lindsayb (Mar 22, 2008)

M.Div student in my last few classes and server. Hopefully I'll find employment (and not just volunteer work) as a hospital chaplain- not exactly a thriving, in demand career. I'm thinking about going through a transition to nursing program after I finish my masters- it would only take 18 months for a BSN since I already have a BSW. One of my friends finally found employment as a chaplain, after a year and a half of looking- that still leaves most everyone I know in the field not working.


----------



## aussiemegs (May 12, 2008)

high school student (last year) and work in a bookshop as well


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

Photogrammetric compiler of stereo photography.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

BigPerm said:


> I want to be an architect.


No, you are Art Vandelay and you ARE an architect and you DID design the latest addition to the Guggenheim.

...and no, it didn't take very long either.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

top civilian food service project mgr on the largest army base.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

I started a company that designs and builds natural surface, multi-use, singletrack trails, i.e. hiking, biking, and equestrian. Almost two years ago, I brought on two friends and fellow trail builders and created a partnership LLC. 

In short, sometimes I get paid to ride my bike! :thumbsup: I'm no anthonys, but I thoroughly enjoy my job.

D


----------



## pspwesty (Feb 27, 2006)

Firefighter....assigned to the Fire Prevention Bureau. In essence this means that if you own a rental property or a business I will probably visiting you to inspect to make sure you meet code. My job description could be written as 'pissing people off with a smile'. And if there would a structure fire during the day I turn into a real firefighter instead of inspector.


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

I build and remodel houses.


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

senior art director


----------



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Certified Porsche Technician, yes its awesome, no I haven't seen many Porsche bikes around.

Also worship Satan...


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

Air Force Weather Forecaster


----------



## verve825 (Mar 16, 2005)

I make wine in Santa Barbara County.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Watch and clock restorer by night. Watch battery changer, daydreamer and web surfer in a quiet jewelery store by day.


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

Designer/drafter for an industrial and commercial design-build contractor


----------



## warrior662 (Feb 18, 2004)

Electrical Contractor. in the Texas Hill Country.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

City firefighter.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

This picture sums it up nicely,










. Hooah.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Janitor at a major frijole cannery. 

Beanman


----------



## phlakvest (May 18, 2007)

Network Admin.


----------



## pspwesty (Feb 27, 2006)

Update to my post. My brothers have a multi-alarm fire w/ emergency evacuation going right now. 7 house row. Can see the red smoke column from my balcony.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

I build/repair BSO's (bicycle-shaped objects) for that evil large 'Smiley-Face' retail company, so I guess you could say in play in the toilet.


----------



## bobdole (Mar 13, 2008)

Pilot


----------



## jtrider (Mar 6, 2005)

Control Room Operator at a power plant.


----------



## WillV (Mar 7, 2008)

Newspaper photojournalist.


----------



## Photograph (Mar 27, 2007)

Commercial Photographer and Multimedia Designer amongst other current titles such as webmaster (for 50+ sites) and video producer. 
I really do too much work and should just ride my bike more.


----------



## dirty 29 (Apr 23, 2008)

C&M Electrician for a major Automobile Manufacturer


----------



## jmorgan6161 (Mar 13, 2008)

i make drinks and study finance...both full time


----------



## Eirene (Feb 22, 2008)

Professional smart @ss who just happens to be lucky enough to get paid by for it.



pspwesty said:


> My job description could be written as 'pissing people off with a smile'.


_niccccce!!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## singlesteel (Dec 19, 2007)

I see all of you when your bike isnt working properly. Im one of the good ones too. 

Bicycle mechanic and store rep, i get paid to ride everyday


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

RN in an ICU/CTICU setting. 

Yes, I'm a murse.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm responsible for taking the half-formed dreams of the young and smashing them to bits.


----------



## ahathaway (May 1, 2008)

TLL said:


> I'm responsible for taking the half-formed dreams of the young and smashing them to bits.


Your not my father.

I kid, I kid.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Electrical Engineer. I work for a small company designing and building high end home audio gear.


----------



## trebor_strebor (Feb 7, 2008)

Environmetal, Health and Safety Manger


----------



## Dragoneyes (Aug 12, 2007)

Gymnastic Coach....


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I work as a System Administrator Manager on a military installation. I must admit I spend alot of time dreaming about riding, go figure that one! LOL.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

full time student at Merchant Marine Academy


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

62kona said:


> What about everyone else?


I hope you're cataloging the results.

BTW, we're putting new cover sheets on all of our TPS reports now before they go out.

Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## DrewS (Aug 11, 2005)

Legal Compliance Specalist for a major communications company, working hand in hand with lots of 3 letter agnecies.


----------



## alm80 (Jun 16, 2006)

Cost estimation for a large commercial printing company


----------



## KDS (Apr 29, 2004)

Chassis Dyno/Wind Tunnel technician for a large truck manufacturer.


----------



## Jase810 (Sep 5, 2006)

Desktop support/network admin for a financial company in nyc


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

wheelerfreak said:


> How do you make a living doing that?


The Dog Lord provides. Plus, on the side, I pimp out the cult prostitutes.


----------



## Atomick (Apr 22, 2008)

Creative Director/co-founder of an interaction design studio. With 5,000 square feet of open warehouse, we all have bikes here and hold trackstand competitions. I always lose.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Personal trainer, bike shop employee, copyeditor for textbooks.

I like having multiple part-time jobs. I feel more "balanced out" that way, especially between physical and mental tasks.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Manager of technical sales support for a large global networking/network integration company. High stress, but I work from home. 

John


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Photographer, and I work in a warehouse for a small internet company.

(Shameless day job plug!)
www.DoggoneGood.com

My own photography site is in my sig


----------



## McDowell_Matt (Jan 31, 2006)

Web Designer/Flash Dude, Animator, Slacker... Full time as well as Freelance.
Looking to relocate to Asheville, WNC area.... Good bye Indy.

But until the wife gets her stuff together we'll be here...
She's an animator as well... Did all the animated imagery for the latest Kentucky Tourism spot (little girl touches a statue of Abe Lincoln, and the flowers the spring forth are there cause my wife rocks)... She's also responsible for the latest Indiana State Fair commercial.


----------



## joraff (Feb 15, 2007)

bshallard said:


> Watch and clock restorer by night. Watch battery changer, daydreamer and web surfer in a quiet jewelery store by day.


Sylar?


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

I'm 22 years old I live in Las Vegas, and I'm a valet at a hotel on the Strip.

Cliche?


----------



## BigPerm (Feb 12, 2008)

Upandatem said:


> No, you are Art Vandelay and you ARE an architect and you DID design the latest addition to the Guggenheim.
> 
> ...and no, it didn't take very long either.


I'm so glad someone got that. I was bummed when latex salesman was already taken.


----------



## Mr.Grizzle (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry Big Worm, I mean Big Perm. After I saw your avatar I felt bad taking latex salesman. You can have it. I don't have what it takes.

In truth I'm a lawyer.


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

verve825 said:


> I make wine in Santa Barbara County.


Awesome! I've drank a lot of wine in Santa Barbara County. :thumbsup: 
What winery are you at?


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

I make sure all those little tidbits inside your forks and shocks get made on schedule. I don't get paid to ride, but pretty close.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

I sell couch insurance.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

freelance graphic designer / whore for a major business jet manufacturer - make their sh!t look cooler than it already is.



do web work (mo whorin') on the side to pay for bike & beer addiction.

also i'm the propaganda minister for our local *Sorba/Imba affiliate*


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

work in a law firm in the calendar/docketing dept. in a cubicle, it's friday. Come on 4:30!!. but my mt. bike is at the shop waiting to replace a blown shock. My bike rocks and yes I do day dream of riding it downhill. My road bike is fast and fun but it's just not the same.


----------



## Berge (Jul 19, 2005)

bigpedaler said:


> I build/repair BSO's (bicycle-shaped objects) for that evil large 'Smiley-Face' retail company, so I guess you could say in play in the toilet.


So you SERVE Satan!


----------



## sirzappa (Apr 24, 2008)

I sell and integrate high-end GPS equipment. 
It is for those who want to know where they are within 1/2 inch rather than a bunch of feet.:thumbsup:


----------



## McDowell_Matt (Jan 31, 2006)

*Whoa*



sirzappa said:


> I sell and integrate high-end GPS equipment.
> It is for those who want to know where they are within 1/2 inch rather than a bunch of feet.:thumbsup:


Just outta curiosity, who needs to be within inches? And why???
MOST single track is still a foot or two wide, isn't that enough??? j/k


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

I like to squeeze my bootflash.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Grad student and research assistant.


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*Chemist turned salesman...*

Was a chemist for 10 years, turned towards chromatography sales (still chemistry, biology etc.) Love it!


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

Full time gig is a prophylactic tester and subject matter expert. At night I taste test urinal cakes for one of the major players in the business, performing Quality Control as well as Quality Assurance. It's a competitive market, I like to think I'm good at my job and that I make a difference.


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

Biomedical Engineer posing as an Environmental Engineer


----------



## Pabs (Aug 4, 2007)

Water rights attorney in Colorado.


----------



## jmjones (Feb 24, 2006)

TLL said:


> I'm responsible for taking the half-formed dreams of the young and smashing them to bits.


Phew! I'm glad I'm not the only teacher here....


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

custom furniture


----------



## Shytie (Feb 22, 2008)

Heating and Cooling Plant Operator for TTU.


----------



## sirzappa (Apr 24, 2008)

McDowell_Matt said:


> Just outta curiosity, who needs to be within inches? And why???
> MOST single track is still a foot or two wide, isn't that enough??? j/k


Hand helds and car systems are awesome, love 'em.
This stuff is for auto-landing aircraft, robots, tracking, surveying, research and the like. Pretty crazy stuff. I have been doing it for 20 years next month!


----------



## mattsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

Farmer, just graduated w/ bus degree, working as summer intern for avocado packinghouse company. Hopefully that turns into more.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

IT Support for an investment management company. Desperately trying to get out of it. Pay is great, but the work is hell.


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

professional ******


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Upandatem said:


> This picture sums it up nicely,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a cartoon? :crazy:


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

Nater said:


> I sell couch insurance.


_
I lead a weekend men's group. We specialize in ritual killings. _

No, really I'm a Mechanical Engineer. I do a lot of finite element analysis work for aerospace companies and once in a while sporting goods companies. Ever seen the Exo-grid baseball bat? Yeah, that was me...


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Photographer, graphic designer in Medical Education Dept for a teaching hospital here. Been doing it for 20+ years. BS & BA for formal education.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

Unix admin for a webhost. (FreeBSD, baby!)

I also do a bit of web design on the side.


----------



## gustavej (May 3, 2008)

Network consultant. After three years of this, I'm fed up with too much time on the road, too little for the bike/other things.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

From my day job a year or so ago.


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

highschooler.....no job yet....gunna try to find one this summer.....


----------



## DeadManRidin (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm affliated with the sales/marketing deparment of one of the Detrot 3 automakers.

Yeah, I work at a car dealership...used car buyer/salesmanager


----------



## lacticacid (Apr 18, 2008)

Sleep Technologist. Work 3 nights- ride and play sports all other days. Full-time student trying to figure what the heck I want to do next.


----------



## gustavej (May 3, 2008)

lacticacid said:


> Sleep Technologist. Work 3 nights- ride and play sports all other days. Full-time student trying to figure what the heck I want to do next.


Don't do anything, if you can. Or rather, don't get stuck in something that robs all your time. It's easy for that to happen right out of school.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

helicopter flight instructor


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Orthopedic implant sales. We develop, patent and produce our own stuff, and also distribute for other companies.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

I fly around the world for processors. It lets me bike in lots of places overseas. I'll be riding in london on june first if anyone is out that way.

If you are using the internet, it's pretty certain that your bits are flowing through my processors for a good part of the day.

I live in the exit row aisle seat.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Snowboard hardgoods/softgoods buyer in winter and local sewer authority tech in summer.


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

*am i being audited?*

i'm in the environmental field that supports my daughter and my lifestyle :thumbsup: also moving back to Colorado...in hmm...one week


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Undergrad.

Working in a bike shop this summer.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Professor of Economics


----------



## bushwhacker (Nov 22, 2005)

For the last 20 years I did this...



















20 years of that is rough on the body and tends to eat your spare time trying to keep the business busy.

So now I work here...










I'm on a 4-10 schedule, so Fridays are "ride all day, days"


----------



## Punishment71 (Feb 17, 2007)

Mafia triggerman and on my spare time I'm a repo man for the Salvation Army.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Vulcanologist.


----------



## sleestak (Feb 12, 2008)

Interactive Art Director


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow! i didn;t expect this many posts. Thanks everyone. I had no idea mountain bikers would come from such different backgrounds. Kinda cool.


----------



## ebineezer (Sep 6, 2007)

student/bartender


----------



## omega301 (Apr 20, 2008)

Pornstar.......


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

I play and teach saxophone. I'm also a full time student.


----------



## Tackhammer (Dec 21, 2006)

Industrial electrician


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Orthopedic Surgeon.


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

Area Sales Manager for a beverage co..........


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

gsomtb said:


> Area Sales Manager for Miller Brewing Co.........work with an item called SPARKS....anyone know this product??


You're asking us?


----------



## cgreen9761 (Jan 19, 2008)

+1 for the firefighters

Other than working as a bike tester, it's the best "paying" job ever for bike riders.
24 hour shift "ON" followed by 48 hours "OFF". 
Everyday I work is a Friday with that schedule.
And I try to ride every "weekend" I get.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Mister McBeavy!


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

Geologist.
Background is specifically Island Karst Geomorphology (I got to map a bunch of caves in grad school, in the Bahamas), but there's no work in that, so I work for an environmental consulting firm. Plenty of time to ride, when I'm not in the field.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

i teach middle school and coach track and cross TONS of time to ride plus i love my job. doesn't get much better than this


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

Hotblack...you know SPARKS??? I'm hijacking the thread but I'm trying find out how fellow mtb'rs feel about it.....Ilove it but it feeds my bike habit!!!


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Vader said:


> Orthopedic implant sales. We develop, patent and produce our own stuff, and also distribute for other companies.


Something doesn't fit 

Are those DePuy bits? My wife used to work for them.

I'm a professional career changer. Hopefully that will come to an end, at least for several years. I currently work in an LBS, been doing at least partime for the last 10 years while trying out different professions. Leaving the shop mid June to go back to the company I left when we moved, as Sales Manager for all our sales reps west of the Mississippi, requires travel about 20% of the time, the rest working from home for a company 900 miles away. I get to be my own boss as far as time management goes and not have all the headaches of running my own business. Pretty my dream position at the moment.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

gsomtb said:


> Hotblack...you know SPARKS??? I'm hijacking the thread but I'm trying find out how fellow mtb'rs feel about it.....Ilove it but it feeds my bike habit!!!


Yep. The Sparks fans I know of are trendy hipster fixie kids in SF. As with all things, those who like it keep on with it, those who don't, won't. Hey, people still buy Zima, 15 years later too, so nothing unique is doomed entirely. I'd bet with slightly more mainstream exposure, Sparks will find its wave of popularity. Great branding too... a short, sharp, shock.

Drinking nothing but either fruits I pulverize myself, or on special occasions, Hefs, Stouts, Porters, Meads, & Chianti, I fall somewhat outside the target for it, personally.

However, I could see it being an interesting presence at MTB events. The combination of energy drink plus chillout beverage may find an audience with those who need sharp bursts of physical energy, but prefer the mental relaxation afforded by the alchohol, such as (high-exposure) fourcross & dirt jumpers. ...maybe. But that's how I'd pitch it.

Of course, a lot of those participants are kids. So...


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

HotBlack said:


> Yep. The Sparks fans I know of are trendy hipster fixie kids in SF. As with all things, those who like it keep on with it, those who don't, won't. Hey, people still buy Zima, 15 years later too, so nothing unique is doomed entirely. I'd bet with slightly more mainstream exposure, Sparks will find its wave of popularity. Great branding too... a short, sharp, shock.
> 
> Drinking nothing but either fruits I pulverize myself, or on special occasions, Hefs, Stouts, Porters, Meads, & Chianti, I fall somewhat outside the target for it, personally.
> 
> ...


I love sparks! And I'm def not a trendy hipster fixie kid from SF! I've been drinking them for about 3 or 4 years now. Since before I was legal. Still have one or two occasionally. Ya, i could see it being popular at dj events and such. Good stuff. I usually only drink the black ones though. the orange ones seem a little too sweet to me now.


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

IT Administrator

/1337


----------



## templar (May 13, 2008)

Recreation manager for a resort, i get to watch fat people try to ride bikes all day,
_______________________________________________
"i need a big bike"
"sir you need to be able to stand over the ..."
"i need something with shoks and alot of gears i want to do trails"
"Well how about this one..."
"NO< i need one with a real seat not that little thing, do i look gay"
"Um... ok, here we go"
"now do you have any mountain bike trails without any hills, they are paved right..."
"not realy..."


----------



## cowdog (Apr 14, 2004)

Develop and manage ecological research and informal science education programs.


----------



## Gumshoe (May 1, 2008)

Clean up the streets


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Airline Stewardess.


----------



## mtnbkrid (Jan 30, 2004)

I drive a big red truck that carries 750 gallons of water and different size hoses and various tools that can turn a car into a convertible in a couple of minutes. I do a 48 hour shift then get to spend the next 96 hours driving my wife crazy by spending as much time as possible on my bike.

Plug: www.2008wspfg.org


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

Done a few things so far in my life, sucked.. currently in school for diesel/truck/coach technician (pre-apprenticeship) I love working with my hands, and I love working hard. I hope to earn a good buck doing this.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

I just finished my Master's in corporate finance...still unemployed. The job market is a little weak right now.


----------



## FinsUp (Nov 12, 2006)

I pick up trash.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Undergrad.

During the school year I also work in an after-school tutoring program for elementary school kids. This summer I scored a pretty chill job assembling and selling bikes for a large chain retailer. Starts with a "P." They also do quite a few online sales, I hear.


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

I inspect an pack doors for your house then can be found at Home Depot.

My company also makes windows.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

HotBlack said:


> Airline Stewardess.


Flight waitress?


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Was a bike messenger for most of the 90s, spent most of the 00s as middle management in a legal services company before having a crisis of conscience (and salary) and going back to school for an entirely unrelated field. Currently 37-year-old college freshman and part-time paper shuffler.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

chores and other stuff for my parents, neighbors, etc.


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

I mountain bike, road bike, and read this forum to try to forget about my job. I consider myself a bike shop employee in training... ...just as soon as my daughters are out of high school and I've raised the money to pay for their college.


----------



## wizard22 (Dec 2, 2007)

Internal Maintenance Manager for a Millwright Company.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 1, 2004)

Bartender.


----------



## BFinlay (Jan 12, 2004)

remote tech support for the canadian devison of the largest IT employeer in the world.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Anonymous said:


> Flight waitress?


AKA: air bag.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

Yardstick said:


> _
> I lead a weekend men's group. We specialize in ritual killings. _


Nice catch!


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Devils Advocate.


----------



## Husqvarna (Jul 30, 2007)

PDG60 said:


> Hate my job and daydream about riding every minute I sit at my desk.


I'm right there with ya. My job sucks, too!!!


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

I am an elite, world-renowned mongoose tracker and part time ferret wrangler.


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

High schooler- working at a nursery this summer.
(as in plants)


----------



## Neppo1345 (Apr 22, 2008)

Aerospace engineer specializing in composites for a rather major airline.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Currently working at a museum as an attendant, and mornings as a donut delivery guy...
back to school for Elementary Ed certification in the fall!


----------



## Phillygui (Feb 22, 2008)

Online media editor for a cable co.


----------



## crager34 (Feb 23, 2005)

QA Oversite for a DOE project - LIVING LARGE IN MOAB BABY!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## olgluefoot (Oct 28, 2006)

Hardlines at Target


----------



## Schlubbe (Jan 22, 2004)

I am the world's foremost Sinecure.

(nobody doesn't do it better than me)


----------



## Steven S. Dallas (May 15, 2008)

Possibly the laziest man in Los Angeles County, which would place me high in the running for laziest worldwide.


----------



## jayssmtbde (Jul 9, 2007)

*dude*

You don't go out and make a living dressed like that in the middle of a weekday.


----------



## jayssmtbde (Jul 9, 2007)

*music business*

Roadie for metallica; speed of sound tour. Bunch of a-holes really. And then, you know, little of this, little of that. My career's, uh, slowed down a bit lately.


----------



## gustavej (May 3, 2008)

Steven S. Dallas said:


> Possibly the laziest man in Los Angeles County, which would place me high in the running for laziest worldwide.


The Dude abides.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I thought that everyone knew I have the most fun job in the world.

I move pianos.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

"Orthopedic implant sales. We develop, patent and produce our own stuff, and also distribute for other companies." Vader what implant company? My former boss took a job here in Columbus, OH selling orthopedic implants.

"Control Room Operator at a power plant." Jdrider, my dad did that for 25 years. Shift work sucks balls and I felt horrible for him and also never got to see him much due to my school schedule and his work schedule.

I myself used to work for a biomedical company that made test kits for STD's, the Flu, and a few other fun things. They are called diagnostic hybrids. I was a lab worker and was paid very little, worked way too hard, and watch idiots make all the decisions, make all the money, and never do any of the work. Great job......

I now am a graduate student in medical school for Clinical Audiology. Yep I am going to be an ear doctor. I also work full time as an assistant at the university speech and hearing clinic. 

Not much time for riding, which makes me very sad. Every weekend I've had free to ride it has poured the rain.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

^ 
I'm going to need a good ear doc someday - the sirens in the trucks, loud tools, mx races, and too many concerts without earplugs. 

I'm also curious about people in orthopedic sales, my home town is home to Zimmer, Biomet, DePuy, Medtronic, and a whole host of support industries.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

> I'm going to need a good ear doc someday - the sirens in the trucks, loud tools, mx races, and too many concerts without earplugs.
> 
> I'm also curious about people in orthopedic sales, my home town is home to Zimmer, Biomet, DePuy, Medtronic, and a whole host of support industries.


I hope you wear ear plugs now at least. Save what hearing you got left.

Biomet is the company my friend works for in Columbus.


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

Mechanical engineer doing building systems design at a major state university (that just won the national championship in men's basketball).


----------



## gnslr (Dec 24, 2004)

I drive a tractor trailer and deliver the tastes that everyone loves. I deliver Frito Lay chips and dips to locations in Utah, Wyoming, Montana, Idaho, and Nevada so that all my friends have snacks to enjoy while they are out enjoying their favorite trails.


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

print production artist for a direct marketing/data analysis company


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

gsomtb said:


> Area Sales Manager for Miller Brewing Co.........work with an item called SPARKS....anyone know this product??


Hells YES I know sparks!! Greeat stuff if you want to get FU$KED up! Where is your territory?

Can I get a job!?!

I'm in auto sales/managment and hate it!!! 4 year business degree and I work here


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

*What I do...*

...I save lives, motherfu..ker!!










Part time student, part time medical hooligan, full time faceplanter. :madman:


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

working on being a professional forum whore. i trade some stuff between posts.


----------



## Real Geezer (Sep 21, 2005)

I build nuclear submarines for general dynamics, but thinking about getting a small business loan and opening up a BIKINI-WAXING BOUTIQUE! (Everyone likes their bikinis waxed don't they?)


----------



## AHTOXA (Feb 18, 2008)

Store level logistics management for a local cell phone provider.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

HandyMan said:


> Full time engineering student at the University of Florida
> &
> Part time sales associate at The Home Depot
> &
> Part time handy man, remodeling houses and such.


What depot? i've worked for depot for 2.5 years, will be hopefully starting the La county Sheriffs academy in december :thumbsup:


----------



## Simms85 (May 21, 2008)

*Costco*

I wander around, grab empty boxes, look at the babes, help people find stuff, if it can't be found I look it up and get it with a forklift. Love the hours too, 145-1015PM.


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*Manufacturer and Mr. Doom & Gloom...*

I own a company that manufacturers Hurricane Protection and Security Shutters. I travel all over Florida and the Caribbean islands telling people that Hurricanes or Thieves are coming for them this year. Better be Prepared.....:skep:


----------



## Dave_schuldt (May 10, 2004)

Steel detailer 12 years


----------



## velocityrob (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes! It provides nice pep and a weird nearly-drunk feeling. As a bonus its is CHEAPER than Red Bull.


----------



## xR1DeRx (Jan 21, 2007)

Full time student at James Madison University for a Computer Information systems degree.
Work during the summer for a small company which designs and builds mobile command stations for the military.


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

c_davis_jr said:


> You're a cartoon? :crazy:


A cartoon terrorist.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

= = =


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

I ride, and sell imports on line in my spare time. Love of photography and writing run a close second. Favorite authors: Sarah Vowell, Tim Cahill, P.J. O'Rourke.


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

Some of you propably ate something i made.


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

RockyMounter


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

bike shop slave 

I make sick bikes feel better :thumbsup:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I do a little of this, and a little of that.


----------



## derek2 (Dec 4, 2004)

Photographer here


----------



## chato08 (May 25, 2008)

Industrial mechanic, I get hurt @ work also, not just riding.


----------



## Jimc (Aug 27, 2005)

Golf Professional (Club not Tour).


----------



## hugh088 (Feb 1, 2004)

Senior toolpusher on a dynamicly postioned offshore oil rig working off the coast of Nigeria. Been in the offshore oil drilling business for 32 years. Work a month on and then have a month off.


----------



## yoshua (Mar 29, 2006)

Certified Rolfer, Structural Integrator, Personal trainer, amateur athlete


----------



## chato08 (May 25, 2008)

Did you mean roofer ?


----------



## chato08 (May 25, 2008)

I always see that stuff on tv, looks chalenging. Dirty jobs did a bit on an offshore oil rig.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

any woman who is breathing.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Seamstress.


----------



## yoshua (Mar 29, 2006)

chato08 said:


> Did you mean roofer ?


No I meant Rolfer - www.rolf.org


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

yoshua said:


> No I meant Rolfer - www.rolf.org


Hey dude, where did you pick up that screen name? I had spanish teachers in high school that called me hoshua (Columbian) and yoshua (Venezuelan). It just kind of caught my attention  .


----------



## chato08 (May 25, 2008)

so you are a physical therapist in away ?


----------



## yoshua (Mar 29, 2006)

Clutchman83 said:


> Hey dude, where did you pick up that screen name? I had spanish teachers in high school that called me hoshua (Columbian) and yoshua (Venezuelan). It just kind of caught my attention  .


Yeah my high school spanish teacher called me josue', it was his best translation for Joshua, also I think yoshua is the aramaic translation for Jesus.


----------



## yoshua (Mar 29, 2006)

chato08 said:


> so you are a physical therapist in away ?


not really, we can work in conjunction with or in some cases instead of a P.T. But its more for postural efficiency and more freedom to express movement, along with pain relief/management.


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

High School student. Wish more of my classes were study halls so I could watch more mtb vids


----------



## cj51974 (May 17, 2008)

Fall out of perfectly good airplane, talk to uninteresting people, say no, NO or NO! a lot


----------



## burga (May 29, 2008)

Licensed Electrician. Pretty fun considering it's a JOB. Ride as much as the wife and kids will allow.


----------



## belowambient (May 17, 2008)

i work for the state fixing things


----------



## BFinlay (Jan 12, 2004)

belowambient said:


> i work for the state fixing things


so you spend 80% of your time standing around watching someone else do the work? 

sorry, couldnt resist


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm 48 years old and retired...that's right I came into some money a ways back and now don't have to work anymore. I was one of those dotcommers and made 120 million dollars. Ya it is nice knowing you don't have to impress anyone to get ahead. _I wish!!_

I'm a field technician for a maintenance company that works on high speed laser printers and a few other items. I do like the first description better though.


----------



## SpartaSpartan (May 22, 2008)

Magazine editor here -- managing editor for three agricultural and food engineering trade publications


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

architourture, uh, I mean architecture...


----------



## squidhunter (May 28, 2008)

I guess that this is as good a place as any to make my first post...
I work in the jail as a court officer interviewing idiots.


----------



## Jared5755 (Aug 10, 2006)

Navy, but right now I'm a full time electrical and computer engineering student.


----------



## Solohopper (Nov 15, 2006)

Real Estate agent!!!!:thumbsup: 

Part time welder too.


----------



## bmxer72 (May 20, 2006)

Delivery human tissue .:incazzato:


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm a little tea pot....... 

Well maybe not the teapot bit, but Short and stout comes close.... 

In reality....I have distributorship in the health and wellness field, and am part of a large leadership development group. In the interim, I am also, well, pretty much general manager, of sorts, at an Office Supply store. We sell all things office related and I head up new and used Furniture Sales and installation, Have a territory route one day a week, handle the marketing and I and another guy help run the company with the owner....

I have an office with a million dollar view of a park and Green Bay and I fairly scratch at the glass like a dog on really nice days...I'd rather be out riding!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Mortgage Broker. Like my signature says: "I sell money!!" Somehow still able to pay the bills in this economy. Must be my winning smile and charming disposition ;-)


----------



## Medeco (Dec 10, 2005)

Commercial Pilot


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

graphic designer


----------



## UrgentUnguent (Oct 28, 2007)

Physician Assistant in an urgent care (get it?). Former paramedic.

First aid advice:

Rule #1 If it's icky cover it.
Rule #2 If its leaking press on it.
Rule #3 Get help.

After that it's pretty much all points for style. :thumbsup:


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

Whitewater raft, canoe, hiking, climbing and mountain bike guide in Winter Park Colorado.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

UrgentUnguent said:


> Physician Assistant in an urgent care (get it?). Former paramedic.


Just curious, how hard was it and how much time was involved to become a PA after being a medic? Did any credits transfer from your Paramedic?

I'm thinking of doing the same thing...


----------



## tdf6997 (Apr 26, 2008)

*My Job*

State Trooper for 15 years.


----------



## Deme Moore (Jun 15, 2007)

So if I flash my mtbr pass we can write that 30 over as a seatbelt?


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

State worker for the DMV


----------



## kevboz (Jul 16, 2007)

Network engineer -15 years
Software Developer about a year -


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I work IT for 9-5 job. 
Side business Mac consulting. 
Music with the band a few nights a month
I'm also a champion model robot builder, that's right ladies..... a CHAMPION model robot builder ;-)

and I ride whenever I get a chance


----------



## Brian06 (Jul 12, 2006)

Quality Assurance Analyst (IT) - 2 years


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 4, 2008)

I climb trees for a living - arborist


----------



## adoble (Aug 19, 2007)

Building Mechanical System Integrator


----------



## Lakerat_sr11 (May 31, 2008)

I am a sophomore at Texas A&M University. I am majoring in Mechanical Engineering. After college I would like to go work for Lockheed-Martin.


----------



## sgf2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Sit in front of too many monitors managing digital data, building fancy reports and probably surfing the web a little too much.


----------



## prerunner06 (Jan 27, 2008)

i assemble sand car and baja racing parts! some of my work below










www.gear-one.com


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*What I Do*

Sign Painter, Artist, Tattoo Artist, Designer. Sometimes Web Designer.
Those are some of the things I get paid to do.


----------



## cmktech (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm will be a junior this fall at UC Merced. 

Majoring in Management, it sounds boring but the classes are interesting, and it's the only business major we have, so I'll take what I can get. 

I'll be getting a job in the environmental (not tree hugging part) industry when I graduate due to the fact that my parents said if I got the damn degree (I dislike school) they would get me a great job.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

High school Math teacher September to June.

Cycling coach year round


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

25 years in residential/investment real estate sales. 

....... most recently a full time walking question mark...........


----------



## aircooledmadness (Jun 19, 2007)

I do penetration testing. Mostly external stuff.

Basically I get paid to hack into banks and casinos. The company I work for also just moved me out to a sweet little slice of California beachtown heaven!


----------



## jjrowley (Jun 5, 2008)

Father of 2, Husband of 1, Fling of several. I have an Automotive Degree from a poor tech school, so I guess that makes me a shadetree mechanic. Fisherman. Undergrad student - Health Information Management - University of Kansas. Bike Junky. Stay at home poop changer. (There 2 years 5 months, and 5 months, both of them turned out to be girls. I was told it wasn't that I didn't plant it deep enough, rather I blew there balls off.) I think that covers all of my titles out side of smart @$$ and @$$hole.


----------

